# Brauche Kritik zum Layout.



## metty (10. Februar 2006)

Hallöchen, liebe tutorials.de Gemeinde.

Ich habe mir überlegt, meine Seite neu zu gestalten, um 
darauf ein kleines Portfolio meiner Arbeiten online zu 
stellen.

Ich bin noch in der Layoutphase und hoffe nun auf ein 
wenig Kritikvon euch. Anbei sind die Links zu den Layouts 
für Startseite und Navigationspunkt "Neues" (News).

Startseite:
http://www.metty.net/layout_startseite.jpg

Neues:
http://www.metty.net/layout_neues.jpg


Dann mal viel Spaß und danke!

Matthias


PS: Liebe Moderatoren. Ich habe schon einmal hier in der 
Creative lounge ein Layout zur Bewertung reingesetzt. Leider 
wurde daraufhin mein Thread in die Kategoreie "Homepage 
Reviews" verschoben. Ich befinde mich noch in der Layout- 
phase, d.h. es steht noch keine Homepage und es handelt 
sich somit hierbei auch nicht um ein Homepage Review.
Bitte lasst den Thread hier in der Creative Lounge - Danke!


----------



## Mamphil (10. Februar 2006)

Hi,

prinzipiell schick, mir aber etwas zu un-bunt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass du die Streifen im Hintergrund ein wenig (blau?) einfärbst.

Das auffälligste Element ist sicherlich das Portrait-Menü. Decke mal das Gesicht (auf dem Bildschirm) mit einer Hand so ab, dass Nase und Mund verdeckt sind und du nur noch die Augen siehst: Irgendwie finde ich den Augen-Ausdruck ziemlich gelangweilt, na ja, du (ich vermute mal, das bist du) guckst einfach nur in die Kamera... Allgemein würde ich sagen: SMILE! Wenn du den Besuchern ein kleines Lächeln schenkst, wirkt die Seite gleich freundlicher.
Ich weiß, dass solche Kapuzen-Sweatshirts schön bequem sind. Dein Hals wirkt durch die Kapuze nur irgendwie ziemilch unförmig. Probier mal ein Foto aus, auf dem du ein Hemd / T-Shirt / "normales" Sweatshirt trägst.

Bei der "Neues"-Seite hast du das Menü "Neues" farblich markiert. Das ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich den Vorschlag machen wollte, den aktiven Menüpunkt zu markieren. Ich denke, die Markierung wird deutlicher, wenn du die Menü-"Blase" invertierst: Hintergrund blau, Schrift weiß.

Ich bin prinzipiell ein Link-Unterstreichen-Verfechter: Die Menülinks müssen IMHO nicht unterstrichen werden, die Links "startseite" etc. unten rechts würde ich aber schon unterstreichen.

Mamphil


----------



## knorck (11. Februar 2006)

Ich gehe bei der letzten Sache absolut mit dir überein. Ich finde auch, dass Links in normalen Lauftext oder Links, bei denen man es nicht ahnen kann immer Unterstrichen sein sollten.
Was die Menüblasen betrifft finde ich, dass es ausreichend ist. Eine inventierung der Blase würde das Design zu poppig machen.
Auch was das Foto betrifft kann ich nur beim Lächeln mit gehen. Ich finde nicht, dass der Pullover den Hals verformt. Es sieht einfach vernünftiger aus.

Jaaa. Das wichtigste, das Design finde ich vollkommen in Ordnung. Nur frage ich mich bei manchen Links ab, warum die gerade da stehen. Gut, ich muss zugeben, dass es sehr schwierig ist am menschlichen Kopf Stellen zu finden, die passen würden.
Aber den Link "erstaunliches" bei der Nase zu setzen ist meiner Meinung nach ... seltsam. Auch wenn ich keinen besseren Vorschlag geben kann. Nur evtl. nenn es um in etwas, das passt. Ich bin gespannt, wie es umgesetzt aussieht.

Noch eine Kleinigkeit. Ich fände es besser, wenn du groß schreiben würdest. Ich weiß, ich bin selbst kein Experte darin. Es ist aber doch westenlich einfach und angenehmer zu lesen (und ausserdem nach allen Regeln).
Super ... mach weiter so (außer die Dinge, die ich gesagt habe ... letzenendes hängt es von dir ab.)


----------



## cdpanic (11. Februar 2006)

Also bei den Links kann ich mich auch nur anschließen!

Beim Foto:
Beim Lachen schließ ich mich auch an.  Aber ich hätte noch einen Vorschlag! Mir ist bei den Haaren aufgefallen, dass das Foto auf einem eher dünkleren Hintergrund ist wenn du ein neues machst schau das du eventuell einen sehr hellen Hintergrund findest und auch eine bessere beleuchtung. Denn ich glaube das bei diesem Foto das licht nur direkt von vorne kam, schau das vielleicht auch der Hintergrund besser belechtet ist(reicht eine kleine Stehlampte).

Was ich noch machen würde ich finde die Striche beim Menü nicht sehr Vorteilhaft. Ich finde die sehen irgendwie "Hingeklebt" aus, kanns net genauer beschreiben . Würd mich da mit der Farbe noch bissl spielen (bissl heller)

Aja wegen den Menüpunkten:
aussagekräftiges würde ich zum Mund machen und neues zum Ohr
erstaunliches bei der Nase passt irgendwie (errinert mich an Wicki  )

Aber sonst gefällt es mir richtig gut gute Idee!

LG

ps: freu mich auf das Endergebniss!


----------



## metty (11. Februar 2006)

Danke schonmal allen für die gute Kritik!
Ich setzte mich Montag noch mal dran und poste ein Zwischenergebnis!

Danke, Danke, Danke!

Schönes Wochenende euch! Matthias


----------



## d1ablo (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Sehr gute überlegung mit dem Style!

Solche seite habe ich noch nie gesehen

finde das Layout klasse !  

aber halt wie oben gesagt bisschen bunter wär nicht schlecht

MFG


----------



## da_Dj (11. Februar 2006)

Hatte mal annähernd das selbe von der Struktur (auch mit Foto  ) allerdings kannst du da schnell Platzprobleme kriegen, fand ich zumindest damals, weshalb ich das dann wieder gekippt hatte. Um das ganze ein wenig "spannender" zu machen, könntest du das Foto noch verändern (evtl. Vektorisieren oder etwas in der Art) und wie schon gesagt wurde, etwas zu "unbunt". Es ist grade für eine private Seite ein wenig zu schlicht gehalten. Evtl. das Foto und alles was so grau daher kommt in ein ähnliches blau (nur nicht so stark) oder eine dazu passende Hintergrundfarbe (kalt/warm Kontrast, würde sich was orangese z.B. anbieten). Ist nur meine Meinung, und bisher find ich das Ganze nicht wirklich verkehrt


----------



## knorck (12. Februar 2006)

Sorry, aber ich finde gerade das ist doch das gute daran. Warum kann ein Portfolio nicht schlicht gehalten sein? Oder gar: unbunt sein?
Aber was das Vektorisieren betrifft (oder sonst irgendein passender Photoshopeffekt), kann ich dir zustimmen.

>>Der Meister zeigt sich in der Beschränkung.
Oder so ähnlich heißt es.


----------



## da_Dj (12. Februar 2006)

Mit "unbunt/schlicht" meinte ich, und ich denke Mamphil ebenfalls nicht unbedingt, dass er das gesamte RGB-Spektrum ausnutzen soll, aber es wirkt für mich persönlich eben noch ein wenig steril. Das ist ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung und war nur ein Vorschlag, daran etwas zu ändern  Im Endeffekt ist es ja immernoch Kniedels Entscheidung wie er es dann umsetzt.


----------



## metty (13. Februar 2006)

Soooo, ich habe noch ein wenig gebastelt und 
dem ganzen Layout etwas mehr Action verpasst.

Zuerst mal Danke für eure Kritik und auch für das Lob.
Ich werde nun mal auf alles eingehen.

Zum Lachen: Hey klar, ich weiß, wer den Tag mit einem
Lächeln beginnt wird ihn besser überstehen als andere.
Aber es war bei diese Seite meine Absicht recht neutral 
zu gucken. Im Bereich "Selbstbildendes" wird ja noch mehr 
von mir erzählt, da kommen dann auch ein paar Lachfotos rein. 

Die Rollovereffekte, so wie sie nun sind, finde ich in Ordnung. 
Bei den Metalinks stimme ich euch allen zu und habe sie nun 
unterstrichen.

Zum Thema unbunt/bunt. Tja, ich sehe es als ein privates, 
aber auch seriöses Portfolio, deshalb habe ich jetzt bewusst nicht 
allzu viel Farbe ins Spiel gebracht. Ein wenig habe ich noch 
verändert, um den ganzen doch noch einen kleinen Flair zu 
geben.

Schauts euch an:
http://www.metty.net/layout_startseite_v2.jpg
http://www.metty.net/layout_neues_v2.jpg

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## knorck (13. Februar 2006)

Sehr schön. Und jetzt noch groß- und Kleinschreibung Beachten.
Nein, im ernst. Es sieht deutlich besser aus, wenn die Streifen im Hintergrund blau sind.


----------



## Azrael Crusader (13. Februar 2006)

Jap find ich auch... Was mir nicht ganz gefällt sind die Pfeile auf dein Gesicht... Vielleicht könnte man da einen angedeuteten Rahm drum machen....


                      -----                             ------
                      |                                        |

                                   sowas z.B.

                      |                                        |
                       -----                             ------


Auf dem Gesicht mein ich dann...


//edit: Diese schei"&%&$§§ Filterfunktion! Ich meine nur die Rahmen an den Eckpunkten durch Kreuze abgedeutet


----------



## metty (13. Februar 2006)

Azrael Crusader hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jap find ich auch... Was mir nicht ganz gefällt sind die Pfeile auf dein Gesicht... Vielleicht könnte man da einen angedeuteten Rahm drum machen....
> 
> 
> -----                             ------
> ...



Okay, ich habe jetzt erst, als ich dich zitieren sollte verstanden.
Im Edit Fenster, sieht man wie du es meinst 
Gute Idee, ich werde mir das ganze mal überlegen und mal zum 
Test umsetzen, danke!

Matthias


----------



## Mamphil (13. Februar 2006)

```
-----                             ------
                      |                                        |

                                   sowas z.B.
 
                      |                                        |
                       -----                             ------
```
Und damit es auch alle anderen verstehen, gibt es CODE-Tags 

Mamphil

PS: Nochmal zum Foto: Ich wäre als Besucher motivierter, mir mehr Seiten anzusehen, wenn ich nicht durch ein dumm guckendes Foto begrüßt werden würde.
Soll heißen: Der erste Eindruck zählt: Wenn du auf eine Bewerbung vorn ein gaaanz schlechtes Foto klebst, ist egal, was dahinter noch für gute, tolle Sachen kommen - die Bewerbung liegt schnell in Ablage Papierkorb.


----------



## helaukoenig (13. Februar 2006)

Das Bild zentrieren und weitaus freundlicher dreinschauen, dann wird´s was. Denn so hat die gute Idee den Hauch einer Selbsthilfegruppe für .... whatever you like


----------



## holzoepfael (13. Februar 2006)

So da schau ich auch Mal vorbei. Die zweite Version gefällt mir bereits besser als die erste. Jedoch finde ich auch wie bereits gesagt das Porträt nicht ganz so toll. ZUm einen kann ich das verstehen "neutral reingucken". Nur finde ich, dass das eher gelangweilt / genervt als neutral ist. Zum anderen gefällt mir die Belichtung überhaupt nicht. Die Kontraste sind mir zu weich und irgendwie verliert sich das Auge, weiss nicht recht wie ich es sagen soll, das Portät muss meiner Meinung nach etwas aufgestylt werden.....


----------



## Azrael Crusader (14. Februar 2006)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und damit es auch alle anderen verstehen, gibt es CODE-Tags




Ahhh... 

Das kannte ich noch nicht... Bin meinst im 3d Forum... Aber danke!


----------



## metty (14. Februar 2006)

Sooo:

@helaukoenig: Zentriert wird das Bild nicht, wo soll ich denn dann hin mit dem Content?

@holzoepfael: Mit dem Kontrast gebe ich dir Recht, es ist wirklich nicht ideal. Dazu muss man auch sagen, dass das Foto in unserer Küche geschossen wurde und nicht in einem professionellem Studio. Mal gucken, ich werd dran schrauben.

@Azrael Crusader: Ich habe deinen Vorschlag ausprobiert, aber er hat mir nicht so gut gefallen. Klar, Klasse Idee, das ganze nicht so aufdringlich wirken zu lassen, aber es sieht halt irgendwie nicht aus. Stattdessen werden die Linien jetzt ein wenig dünner und transparenter, je mehr sie zum Ziel kommen.

@all: Klar verstehe ich eure Argumente, was das Foto betrifft. Ich bin mir mittlerweile auch nicht mehr soo sicher um ehrlich zu sein. Das einzige, was mich halt wundert und somit verunsichert, ist, dass viele Leute mir aber auch sagen, dass es so besser ist. Dass Lachen gestellt ist. Das dass Foto so besser passt zu einem Portfolio.
Zum Vergleich ein anderes Foto in dem Stil:
http://www.photocase.com/photodetail.asp?i=50468

So, und nun werde ich meine Gedanken noch ein wenig kreisen lassen und euch benachrichtigen, wenn es etwas neues gibt!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Azrael Crusader (14. Februar 2006)

Also *das* Foto geht ja gar nicht! Wegen dem Lachen... Es gab mal ein fantastisches Bild von Angelina Jolie( ich weiß da gibts mehrere  ). Jedenfalls hat sie da ein richtig erliches spontanes lachen draufgehabt und der Photograph hat sie von rechts etwas seitlich fotographiert. Es muss ein spontanes Lache sein... Aber so ham die anderen Recht, verschreckst du nur die Kundschaft  Die Idee finde ich aber super...


----------

